# DIY Boombox Showoff Thread



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm sure many of you out there have built portable stereos or "boomboxes" and I thought it would be cool to make a thread so we can showoff our creations 

I recently made a "toolbox boombox" and have plans for more boombox projects in the near future. 




*Here is a pic of the box:*














*Here is a pic with the subwoofer addon:*












*Current components include:*

1) Alpine CDA-9813 CD/MP3/WMA Head Unit with V-Drive Amp
2) MB Quart FKA-116 6.5" 2-ways
3) 12v 11Ah Sealed Lead Acid Battery
4) Analog Volt Gauge
5) Alpine Aux Input for 9813
6) 21" Rubbermaid Plastic Toolbox
7) 12v lighted toggle switch
8) Dual Binding Post Speaker Output Terminals

*Subwoofer Addon includes:*

1) (2) 8" Dayton Audio SD215A-88 DVC Subwoofers
2) (1) 10" Definitive Technology Passive Radiator
3) Rockford Fosgate Punch 45HD Amplifier
4) 12v 35Ah Sealed Lead Acid Battery
5) 12v lighted toggle switch
6) Box made from 5/8" MDF, sprayed with Truck bed liner coating



*See the build on YouTube:*

Watch on YouTube in HD or embedded below:

YouTube - Custom Toolbox Boombox V2.0 - Portable Car Stereo Ghettoblaster! - Part 2







*Also, see the subwoofer Addon:*

Watch on YouTube in HD or embedded below:

YouTube - Custom Toolbox Boombox v3 - Subwoofer Addon








*Now, let's see those creations!*


---epper:


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

nice; how long will it play and how do you intend to charge it?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

that is awesome.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

computerjlt said:


> nice; how long will it play and how do you intend to charge it?


4 hours at about 75% volume with external speakers connected. I charge the device using a "battery tender" type charger from Harbor Freight Tools. 

I made a video showing the playback time as well :

(the boombox itself, have not done a drain test on the subwoofer component)










---


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump...anyone else have a creation to share?

I also failed to mention, the subwoofer portion was made to fit perfectly on a foldable "Magna Cart" along with the toolbox. 

I added some sound dampening material to the inside of the toolbox, but it still rattles quite a bit when the volume is cranked. 

I'm working on designs for a new boombox, based on the following "old school" components:

- *Alpine 7903 CD Tuner* "Pull-Out"
- *Rockford Fosgate PA-1HD* Pre-Amp/EQ/Input Switcher (so I can connect an iPod via RCA's)
- *RF OEQ-1* for fine tuning the sound (maybe)
- *RF Punch 45HD* or *Phoenix Gold MPS-2240*
- *PAC TM-100* Tri-Mode Passive X-over (or maybe the PG version)
- *Boston Acoustics Pro 5.4* separates
- *JL Audio 8W1* or *MTX Blue Thunder 10" BTW-1044* (I think the 10" may be too big)
- *12v 11ah battery* - same as I'm using in the toolbox boombox

Yeah, portable and all of those components is going to be a challenge. I was thinking about integrating wheels and a handle on the box so it could be rolled around instead of carried. 

I'm thinking MDF for the sub portion, but maybe the rest from fiberglass to keep the weight down. Maybe some plexi for showing off the BA's beauty? I also considered a Phoenix Gold MPS-2240 (showing off the guts), but that amp is MUCH heavier than the RF P45HD. I'd like to keep the sub on the same structure as the separates, meaning it would end up being one "box" and not 2 separated enclosures.

*Ideas, comments, suggestions, etc. appreciated!*


---


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

a lil something i'm working on....my beach radio project


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Yours looks good btw!!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

And I thought my creation was difficult to move around...

Is that hole for a 15" sub? Where does the battery go? How do you transport that sucka?

---


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah the hole is for an eminence 3015lf.... i built the "ss15" it should do about 125-130db...i don't think anyone will have a louder radio on the beach lol

and just the cabinet loaded with the sub is 50lbs. with the amps, the head unit, cooling fans, wiring etc it should be about 80. but with two handles, one on each side, 40lbs each person is nothing, so it shouldn't be bad at all. 

and don't get me started with the batteries, those are a pain to carry! i use deka 904 or 908d i forget the number but they are 100lbs each lol


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

ohh and suggestion for your boombox, dont use mdf! use ply its so much lighter! maybe build some small tapped horns for the sub portion, they are fun!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

m R g S r said:


> a lil something i'm working on....my beach radio project



I can't think of a better way to ensure you'll have some privacy at your beach spot. I'm guessing you don't have any "noise pollution" laws to contend with? 


---


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

bigdwiz said:


> I can't think of a better way to ensure you'll have some privacy at your beach spot. I'm guessing you don't have any "noise pollution" laws to contend with?
> 
> 
> ---


lol nah everyone loves it! we have created a legend at the beach on sundays over the summer here! its funny people i dont even know are like hey youre the beach radio guy lol but yeah i wanted to re-do the radio for this summer and what was supposed to be a small project using all my spare audio gear is now about a $1k project, i think im retarded sometimes lol but it should be fun!!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

m R g S r said:


> ohh and suggestion for your boombox, dont use mdf! use ply its so much lighter! maybe build some small tapped horns for the sub portion, they are fun!


Great recommendations! Can you link to one of those horns you are referencing?


---


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

well each horn is driver specific, and it needs to be simulated in hornresp. diyaudio.com and go to the subwoofer forum, they are crazy there lol

anyway if you don't already have the driver for the sub portion, and want to use a tapped horn, there are plenty of threads on there that have designs with simulations and real life tests in different Pi spaces so you know exactly what you will come out with!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

m R g S r said:


> lol nah everyone loves it! we have created a legend at the beach on sundays over the summer here! its funny people i dont even know are like hey youre the beach radio guy lol but yeah i wanted to re-do the radio for this summer and what was supposed to be a small project using all my spare audio gear is now about a $1k project, i think im retarded sometimes lol but it should be fun!!


I think it is cool when people actually build and create stuff rather than buying crap already assembled. I haven't actually used my boombox (w/ sub) outdoors yet, but was planning to at my next outdoor theater night...


---


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

m R g S r said:


> well each horn is driver specific, and it needs to be simulated in hornresp. diyaudio.com and go to the subwoofer forum, they are crazy there lol
> 
> anyway if you don't already have the driver for the sub portion, and want to use a tapped horn, there are plenty of threads on there that have designs with simulations and real life tests in different Pi spaces so you know exactly what you will come out with!


I'll check it out, thanks. Learn something new everyday! 


---


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

no prob. the guys over there really know their stuff!


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

bigdwiz said:


> Great recommendations! Can you link to one of those horns you are referencing?


Tapped-horns can produce a lot of output, but they also tend to be a bit on the big side (not usually a problem for pro audio use, where the emphasis is usually first on output, then portability). 

For a small (e.g. handheld) portable system, designing a suitable high-efficiency but small TH could be a challenge. Hmm... perhaps I'd start by looking for a fairly small driver (5.25~6.5", Fs around 60 Hz, Qts around 0.4, decent Xmax, even better if DVC (though not likely to get in that size).


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump for other creations...I know you some of you guys on here are much more creative and have tons more stillz than me, so let's see what you've got!


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Absolutely amazing Bro! Truly DIyers he he he


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive built 2 and am working on my third.

my goal was good volume and quality sound, long runtimes and easily portable.

1st one is fostex 167e speakers on a sonic impact amp and a smallish motorcycle battery 12v.sounds great, gets pretty loud runs for 8+ hours @ 75% volume.


FE 167e Fostex BR

6moons audio reviews: Sonic Impact Class-T amp


2nd one is almost identical using siver flute drivers.

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=150&products_id=843

box 1 has a more detailed sound, box 2 has a lot more bass 


my new box, will be using a tapped horn sub,


Build your own 2x12" TH - diyAudio

using 2 x 



TANG BAND W6-1139SI 6.5" CAR AUDIO SUBWOOFER 4 OHMS | eBay

and this amp


Sure 4x100W @ 4 Ohm TK2050 Class-D Audio Amplifier Board

on 24v.

mids and highs still undecided, i have a bunch of speakers laying around and when the sub is ready ill try different speakers with the sub to see what sounds / blends best.


im very excited about this build 

it should be loud and have *excellent lows*......be relatively small 40" x 26" and weigh less then 50lbs?


ill post some pics later.

box 1 has 100+ hours on it

box 2 is more recent but is being used more then box 1 these days (i like the bass)


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Sounds awesome, can't wait for the pics!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

im working on building my own "JamBox." Ill be using 4 of the NS6 drivers and a pair of Vifa tweets powered by a pioneer deck. Should be kinda big but still portable. 24X18X16 with an estimated weight of 50lbs. F3 in the 40's!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

needs a little finishing, performs well down to 40hz

‪P1150271‬‏ - YouTube

i scaled this

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/subwoofers/160879-build-your-own-2x12-th.html

for these

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-832


not sure how low (frequency) my camera records?


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd love to build one. But not sure what I'd do with it, haha. It would be cool to use some big high sensitivity pro audio woofers and some kind of horn or something so you could use a more modest amp and smaller battery.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> I'd love to build one. But not sure what I'd do with it,\.


deck/bbq/pool/beach/park/construction projects/gaming/kitchen/bedroom/garden, anywhere you want great sound but dont have it.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

You guys have nicer equipment in your bench box than I do in my truck...lol


----------



## mistertwister (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is my boombox. I made it last month. It's very heavy with four 7" woofers.


----------



## lurkist (Sep 9, 2011)

Googled "car stereo boombox" to check out the competition and found this site! Some nice looking stuff here. I'll post my own project when I've earned the right to. Grr...

EDIT- Umm, so I have 7 posts from the required 5 to post images and links but I'm still being denied. It's 2am here, I'm going to bed!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

lurkist said:


> Googled "car stereo boombox" to check out the competition and found this site! Some nice looking stuff here. I'll post my own project when I've earned the right to. Grr...


Cool man, can't wait to see what you've got!


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

I never posted up the finished product....here it is...




























Consists of:
Pioneer USB head unit...DEH P8300
Alpine PDX 4.100
Alpine PDX 1.600
(2) 100 CFM exhaust fans 
(2) "ss15" horns.. Eminence 3015lf loaded
(2) Eminence beta 8a 8" midrange
(2) Pyle 6.5" sealed back midrange
(2) horn loaded tweeters
(2) Deka 804d batteries
15 watt solar panel for cooling fans
10 watt solar panel for trickle charge to battery bank

Yes it is way overkill. I'm mad I barely used it this summer...but when we did bring it to the beach, it was a party!! hundreds of people around us rockin out!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

^^I'd call that a portable Pro-Sound system...SICK and way big! And I was thinking my sub addon with the dual 8's and 10" passive was overkill...


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## lurkist (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's my effort-


















It's had a couple of tweaks since the photos were taken, namely a battery level indicator and push-switch on the front vent, and nice retro Dymo labelling for the ins and outs on the rear. I've built a fair bit of stuff in my time, but this is probably the most complete and finished project.

EDIT- After browsing this site a while, I realise the limit of my technical knowledge, I fully expect to be flamed for crimes against audio!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Great job guys, these are some excellent looking examples! Keep 'um coming!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

You guys should do video demo's on YouTube and link them from here. The pics are great, but seeing it via video would be even better!


----------



## deejaytek (May 9, 2011)

That's pretty dope. I have some extra stuff sitting around, maybe I should get around to putting it to use.


----------



## white (Jun 29, 2011)

Build Thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-mobile-party-ultimate-ice-chest-boombox.html


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ Looks nice, love the build pics also. What are you using to power the speakers?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

This isan entertaining thread. What a great way to use the extra audio equipment most of us have lying around. How do those solar panels do at charging the batteries of these units. Just curious?!?!:surprised:


----------



## lurkist (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad you asked! Mine's small but quite efficient. Before assembling the boombox I connected just the solar panel / battery / regulator and left them outside for one British summer day while I went to work. In those 8 hours (with no-one there to keep tilting it towards the sun) it raised the battery by almost exactly 1 volt. Sounds like nothing much, but generally speaking 14v is considered full and 10v is considred dead. Quite a result really, it exceeded my expectations!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump..I'm working on a new design using a pelican-style case...

Teaser pic below ....


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Keep us updated with build pics! I have a few plans im working on as well


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

ameuba10 said:


> Keep us updated with build pics! I have a few plans im working on as well


Will do, prob do a video log as well. Just trying to decide what I can fit and which amp to use. Thinking about using a RF Punch 45 in tri-mode operation. The AUDIOphile 8" sub only needs 0.3cu/ft, so it should work well. I'll create a box for it and for each of the mids. Prob go with dual 10Ah batteries as well. More coming...stay tuned! :idea3:


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

This thread is AWESOME!!!!!! I am inspired.


----------



## lurkist (Sep 9, 2011)

Knocked up a couple of matching satellites-


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I forgot about this thread! I haven't had time to complete my old school boombox, but for those of you who haven't seen it, I'll post the vids below:

Overview Video of the Old School Boombox << Watch in HD







Old School Car Audio Bookshelf Speakers << Watch in HD


----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

here is one i built for our show room in our parts department it has 3 single din john deere radios a skid steer mount radio and on the bottom a fender mount agriculture radio and the speakers are cheap planet audio components that actually suprised me with the way they sounded


----------

